# British Grocers



## stprdi (Sep 26, 2011)

Is it fairly easy to find British items here in Canada? We're looking at a retail grocery opportunity and wondering if it would be viable. We're pretty flexible with the location, likely western Canada. Maybe someone out there would have some suggestions.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about western Canada, but Toronto has a number of British import shops, I'm sure the west coast has the same... I know one my cousins in Burnaby is hooked on Walkers crisps.


----------



## Edmonton Lass (Sep 26, 2011)

As far as I am aware, in edmonton, AB there is a British Import store in the West Edmonton Mall. I've been to a fish and chip shop that had some British fizzy drinks, but aside from that, i don't know of anything else. Come to Edmonton! bring beef and onion Monster Munch!


----------



## stprdi (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Its an idea we are kicking around. Do you think expats miss household items?


----------



## GM-Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

> Do you think expats miss household items?


I'm not even from the UK (lived there as a child) and I still miss/crave certain foods. Chicken in White Sauce from Sainsbury's... canned Semolina... Mr Kipling Bramley Apple Pies...

I know there's a few places around Toronto that get stuff in from the UK - although none of the items I mentioned seem to make the cut. I believe there was a place in Vancouver that had British import items too, but I never went there. I know in Chilliwack and Langley there is The Holland Shop, selling Dutch delicacies, as well as De Dutch (pancakes) - my (Canadian) wife enjoyed accompanying me to both of those places where I could introduce her to things I grew up with


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Why stop at just British products. To make it more viable why not choose several nationalities eh Australia as well. Although I can't stand the stuff a lot of Aussies love Vegemite and nothing else comes remotely close. Not sure what we are going to do about this when we relocate. 

This way you broaden your market even if you have to carry more stock.


----------



## GM-Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

> Not sure what we are going to do about this when we relocate.


Do about what? Vegemite? Isn't that the same as Marmite? You can buy that stuff everywhere. I think I've seen the actual Vegemite label around too, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

GM-Mike said:


> Do about what? Vegemite? Isn't that the same as Marmite? You can buy that stuff everywhere. I think I've seen the actual Vegemite label around too, but I'm not entirely sure.


Marmite and Vegemite are different (but kinda the same). I prefer Marmite. Regardless, you can buy them both in regular grocery stores here.


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

hehehehe!

mike...you just a nostalgic guy!!

i know when i was in canada, we found a UK import shop in mississauga somewhere..dont know if its still there now...they had heinz baked beans, robertsons marmalade and jams, in fact quite a lot of stuff, but you had to pay thru the nose for it!

one things for sure...canadian made cadburys chocolate is nowhere near anything like the real stuff made in the uk! must be the milk from english cows they use, i suppose!
cant stand hercheys or whatever they acll it there...;(


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in Toronto and I have found serveral really good Brit shop in the suburbs (seems a little hard to find in the city) Prior to find them I have shopped online but shipping from the UK can be very expensive, so I would recommend if you do open a store have a website and shipping across Canada, I think it would work well! 

cheers


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

GM-Mike said:


> Do about what? Vegemite? Isn't that the same as Marmite? You can buy that stuff everywhere. I think I've seen the actual Vegemite label around too, but I'm not entirely sure.


I just used vegemite as an example as it is one thing Australian that my kids love. One son eats it everyday. Marmite and vegemite look the same but taste nothing alike. Glad to know it may be readily available. 

My point is/was that I believe it would be more viable for Anna to diversify and in a business provide grocery items relating to more than 1 nationality. Web based would be a winner as well. 
We all have our favourite home brand items we don't want to give up.


----------



## GM-Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

> My point is/was that I believe it would be more viable for Anna to diversify and in a business provide grocery items relating to more than 1 nationality. Web based would be a winner as well.
> We all have our favourite home brand items we don't want to give up.


Oh I absolutely agree! I was just trying to put your mind at ease that you won't have to give up the Vegemite ;-)


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

GM-Mike said:


> Oh I absolutely agree! I was just trying to put your mind at ease that you won't have to give up the Vegemite ;-)


Whats Vegemite ? and where can i get it?


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Vegemite is a yeast spread made by Kraft in Australia. For some reason it has become iconically Australian and travellers are known to take a jar to put on toast or sandwiches when overseas. Personally I can't stand the stuff but I am definately in a minority.


----------



## mariannesou (May 30, 2011)

There are several British shops between the areas of Oakville (near Toronto), Hamilton (2 stores that I know of) and at least one in St. Catharines. I don't think there is one in Niagara Falls, which might be a good area where you can pick up some of the tourist trade (and I'll shop there too)


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

mariannesou said:


> There are several British shops between the areas of Oakville (near Toronto), Hamilton (2 stores that I know of) and at least one in St. Catharines. I don't think there is one in Niagara Falls, which might be a good area where you can pick up some of the tourist trade (and I'll shop there too)


Yes there are several in Oakville, 1 or 2 in the Brampton and Georgetown area, as for Niagra Falls I know of one at Niagra on the Lake, its Scottish Shop but they sell a lot of Brit goods. If you want to stay closer to the city I would recommend South Etobicoke, lots of English settled around there many years ago. Thats one thing about Toronto, we have very strong ethnic communities but when it came to the British, lots of dispersement, actually come to think of it Streetsville in Mississauga would be a great spot as well.


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sure this place ships from Ontario. We were going to place an order around Christmas, but decided to go into the Eglinton Square Shop (Toronto) instead...it was awesome <3 Cool little mall with proper red telephone boxes, kiosk near the bakery that sold ALOT of british dvd's etc.

Friendly bunch-you could probably ring them and ask about shipping.

Mrs. Bridges British Bakery


----------

